# Starting Seroquel tonight



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey everyone im starting Seroquel in about 4-5 hours and im very nervous, i was reading about the side effects and what other people have experienced on it and what has come up quite a bit is that people are hallucinating on it. Now thats what is bothering me, seroquel is suppose to be an antipsychotic so how are people hallucinating on it? Anyway i was wondering if anyone else has been on it and what it was like for you.


----------



## reason (Jul 12, 2010)

Auldie said:


> Hey everyone im starting Seroquel in about 4-5 hours and im very nervous, i was reading about the side effects and what other people have experienced on it and what has come up quite a bit is that people are hallucinating on it. Now thats what is bothering me, seroquel is suppose to be an antipsychotic so how are people hallucinating on it? Anyway i was wondering if anyone else has been on it and what it was like for you.


my friend is on it. hes 22. no side effects for him really.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I think i am going to try something new like this drug. Because i dont think the Zyprexa is working too well for me.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Auldie said:


> Hey everyone im starting Seroquel in about 4-5 hours and im very nervous, i was reading about the side effects and what other people have experienced on it and what has come up quite a bit is that people are hallucinating on it. Now thats what is bothering me, seroquel is suppose to be an antipsychotic so how are people hallucinating on it? Anyway i was wondering if anyone else has been on it and what it was like for you.


I was started on Seroquel in Feb '09 and had to stop it after one day because I had a terrible reaction to it. I took it at night, and the next morning when I woke up I seriously felt stoned and drunk...I was slurring my words!! I also felt a strange out of body sensation...like I wasn't fully there. If I had known then what I know now, I would say I was experiencing Depersonalization. Luckily, I was in the hospital at the time and they stopped it immediately. I have heard of other peoples' account with this medication and experiencing a similar reaction to mine. I would be careful if I were you. Or you may be lucky and do well on it. We'll see. Keep us posted.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I didn't have any problems... for a while.. a couple weeks in I started getting Myclonic Jerks. Look out for this. You'll know. You'll know when it gets bad too







.

Needless to say I stopped.

other than that it was fine. got me some sleep


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> I think i am going to try something new like this drug. Because i dont think the Zyprexa is working too well for me.


How long have you been taking Zyprexa? it takes 4 or 5 months and a somewhat high dose to work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Auldie said:


> Hey everyone im starting Seroquel in about 4-5 hours and im very nervous, i was reading about the side effects and what other people have experienced on it and what has come up quite a bit is that people are hallucinating on it. Now thats what is bothering me, seroquel is suppose to be an antipsychotic so how are people hallucinating on it? Anyway i was wondering if anyone else has been on it and what it was like for you.


I gained 15 lbs in a month on it. People hallucinate on it who should not be on it. I hate that drug in fact I hate all drugs lol.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

If you are taking Seroquel to help with anxiety then I would suggest taking Seroquel XR at a low dose (something under 200) per day. The Seroquek XR has helped with my anxiety at around 150 per day once per day. If that does not help, Zyprexa at low dose should also kill your anxiety. They do come with some harsh side effects and YMMV but it is worth talking to your pdoc about it.


----------

